# GX4



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Another winner from Taurus? It's seems the Hated Taurus company strikes again. The early reviews are all positive for the sub compact GX4. High capacity and low profile. Also about $150.00 to $200.00 cheaper than the P365, Hellcat, and Glock offerings. Time will tell, but if it's as good as the G2, G3, and TX22 models it will sell fast. I own the G3 and two TX22's and I'll give the guns a personal thumbs up.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am getting tempted to buy a Taurus, but these days they want to charge enough to buy a pistol that I would not have to defend from haters or cheerlead the latest offering of.
I guess I will have to wait a while....


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Taurus has come a long way in building a good reputation. I love my TX22.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats, but I'll stick with Glocks and my Shield.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> I am getting tempted to buy a Taurus, but these days they want to charge enough to buy a pistol that I would not have to defend from haters or cheerlead the latest offering of.
> I guess I will have to wait a while....


I don't hate Taurus' products or the company, they're inanimate objects and the company employs people. Taurus' products are what they are, I just wouldn't take the chance and buy one. Or recommend that others buy them. Same for Harbor Freight tools as I've often mentioned ad nauseam when the subject of Taurus' products comes up. I'm not looking to start arguments with people that love them either. If they're happy with them then that's great, that's all that counts. Just don't try and pass them off as being just as good as a Sig or Glock etc, they aren't. If they were they'd be putting them all out of business real fast. You do get what you pay for. If a company can manufacture and sell a product so cheap something has to give otherwise they'd be out of business real fast. It's "Economics 101."

If you're paying for cheap labor you can't expect the same quality as a company that pays more for skilled labor. The same goes for materials, equipment and machining costs. Those costs are passed on down to the consumers of those products. Not all steels are the same, not all polymers are the same, not all labor is the same, not all engineering is the same. Sorry folks but it is what it is.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

desertman said:


> I don't hate Taurus' products or the company, they're inanimate objects and the company employs people. Taurus' products are what they are, I just wouldn't take the chance and buy one. Or recommend that others buy them. Same for Harbor Freight tools as I've often mentioned ad nauseam when the subject of Taurus' products comes up. I'm not looking to start arguments with people that love them either. If they're happy with them then that's great, that's all that counts. Just don't try and pass them off as being just as good as a Sig or Glock etc, they aren't. If they were they'd be putting them all out of business real fast. You do get what you pay for. If a company can manufacture and sell a product so cheap something has to give otherwise they'd be out of business real fast. It's "Economics 101."
> 
> If you're paying for cheap labor you can't expect the same quality as a company that pays more for skilled labor. The same goes for materials, equipment and machining costs. Those costs are passed on down to the consumers of those products. Not all steels are the same, not all polymers are the same, not all labor is the same, not all engineering is the same. Sorry folks but it is what it is.


I am trying to abstain from my contrary point of view about Taurus products on the forum. 
On the other hand, when I am at the range, I am less restrained. When one of the guys has a Taurus problem, my response is "A man who pays for quality only has to cry once."


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> I am trying to abstain from my contrary point of view about Taurus products on the forum.
> On the other hand, when I am at the range, I am less restrained. When one of the guys has a Taurus problem, my response is "A man who pays for quality only has to cry once."


Yeah I do too. But I end up getting sucked into it. But I look at guns and tools the same way. Except with a gun you're buying a devise that may be called on to save your life. In which case do you really want to scrimp? I'd rather spend twice as much or more for a well made gun from a reputable manufacturer in the first place. Going out and buying a cheaply made gun and then putting hundreds or even thousand's of dollars worth of ammo through it doesn't make any sense to me? For anyone buying their first gun they're gonna' end up doing that. If not they'll never become proficient with it. If they aren't willing to become proficient with it, then maybe buying a gun is not such a great idea? By the time they blow off that many rounds a cheaply made gun will probably be at the end of its useful life. At the very least something's bound to break. The last thing you'd want is for it to break at the wrong time. Cheaply made guns are not really made for that type of use.

You won't find too many professional mechanics with their tool boxes packed with Harbor Freight tools and for good reason. Just as you won't find too many people who's lives may depend on their firearm on a daily basis with a cheaply made handgun on their belt. Of course there are plenty of people that love Taurus' products, they keep them in business. If that's what makes them happy then more power to them. But for God's sake don't try and convince people who don't know any better that their cheaply made handgun is just as good as a quality made handgun. They're doing a grave disservice to people that don't know any better. People who genuinely want to know from people who have experience as to what type and brand of gun to buy and their reasons for buying or not buying them.

Myself I tend not to put too much stock in gun reviews. Especially those that are in gun magazines and on some YOU Tube video's. Gun magazines do not want to turn off their advertisers and you never know if those YOU Tube video's are done by people who have a self interest in making them. So my advise to those that are looking to buy their first gun is to buy a gun made by a brand that professionals use. As with any mechanical devise you could have problems with those too. But your chances of that are a hell of a lot less.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

First of all I have never owned a Taurus. But one thing I do not buy into is all the Taurus Bashing. As a Range Officer for many years at my club, I have never seen the nonsense as posted by the bashers. Now I find it disgusting to see bashing going on by the same people all the time. Look at the new GX4. Nothing about it does not show quality build. Nothing.
I really like the way Taurus did the features of this gun. *Very streamline*, without bulky take down or slide stop. I like the way the did the grip and take down. Personally would not want a Sig without a safety, but the new Taurus appears to have a better *EDC flat trigge*r and I like the double strike feature. *Interchangeable Back-strap* and I like the *indexing pad*. Come with either two *10 rd or 11 round mags both fit the gun the same *without any difference in length. Bravo to them for this. I would love to shoot one. Seems like Taurus has done some homework. *Bravo to them.*
Looking forward to shooting and comparing. If the G4 is not as snappy as the Sig, it will be a winner! I am NOT a believer in a high capacity small Micro 9mm. But right now, after testing the Sig 365 with a group of 5 people shooting it at my club for 1,000 rds, I would most definately go with the Taurus. Every review I have seen so far as given it stellar reviews. And totally reliable right out of the box. Just that alone is better than the Sig which had HOST of Problems. Not to mention the grip to receiver distance and space on the Sig is ridiculous narrow. Especially given the fact that a off hand grip is a tremendous aid in shooting the gun. It looks like Sig is Over Rated and the Tauras a hell of a good deal at this point. And the cost is fantastic for a gun built like this.










All Steel construction,


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> First of all I have never owned a Taurus. But one thing I do not buy into is all the Taurus Bashing. As a Range Officer for many years at my club, I have never seen the nonsense as posted by the bashers. Now I find it disgusting to see bashing going on by the same people all the time. Look at the new GX4. Nothing about it does not show quality build. Nothing.
> I really like the way Taurus did the features of this gun. *Very streamline*, without bulky take down or slide stop. I like the way the did the grip and take down. Personally would not want a Sig without a safety, but the new Taurus appears to have a better *EDC flat trigge*r and I like the double strike feature. *Interchangeable Back-strap* and I like the *indexing pad*. Come with either two *10 rd or 11 round mags both fit the gun the same *without any difference in length. Bravo to them for this. I would love to shoot one. Seems like Taurus has done some homework. *Bravo to them.*
> Looking forward to shooting and comparing. If the G4 is not as snappy as the Sig, it will be a winner! I am NOT a believer in a high capacity small Micro 9mm. But right now, after testing the Sig 365 with a group of 5 people shooting it at my club for 1,000 rds, I would most definately go with the Taurus. Every review I have seen so far as given it stellar reviews. And totally reliable right out of the box. Just that alone is better than the Sig which had HOST of Problems. Not to mention the grip to receiver distance and space on the Sig is ridiculous narrow. Especially given the fact that a off hand grip is a tremendous aid in shooting the gun. It looks like Sig is Over Rated and the Tauras a hell of a good deal at this point. And the cost is fantastic for a gun built like this.
> 
> ...


I get it that you hate a Taurus basher as you call it. 
I think it might be a reaction to the Taurus Fanboys posting Taurus commercials praising each new Taurus product as if they had stock in the company.
With the other higher end pistols there is not the same reaction at all. It is almost like they need to get affirmation for buying a gun that many people have learned to avoid. My favorite LGS won't sell a Taurus or take one on trade, that tells me a lot.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

LOL,You think Sig owners were not doing the same? Lol, fawning over the gun from the beginning like it was the best thing since slice bread. And my God, the amount of problems with the gun for about a year was incredible. And they were lined up in droves when the gun first came out without any real Knowledge at.all. There is one website that list all of the issues. And I have never heard of any LGS not selling Taurus. In fact for many they sell more of them than other guns. And tell us why the GX4 is not worthy? *For sure the other G series have been very successful and very well received*. Taurus has done a great job with them And who cares that one LGS does not want to carry a certain manufacturer. And will not take one on trade? Lol, not a smart Business man. Any gun is worth something Even a car dealer will trade in a piece of junk to make a deal.
I HAVE NO DOG IN THIS FIGHT. I do not even go for the high round count nonsense. But I do belong to a club that test different new guns. We usually have at least 5 experienced shooters that will contribute enough rounds of mixed ammo to test a gun.(1,000 rds) We plan to do this soon. We will at least be opened minded. Taurus is fast changing in a new direction and the Bashers hate this. The idea that a Quality gun can be bought for less than the money they forked out is quite UN-nerving to them and it shows. So far the Taurus GX4 is going out the gate strong. And that is going to cause a whole lot of people to be mighty unhappy. Which IMO is ridiculous. The gun snobs might be having a really bad year if the GX4 is successful. What a tragedy that would be.By the way, Taurus even manufactured this gun with 25% fewer parts. The gun from every account appears to be a solid well built performer. Maybe you should also test one and then make a judgement.

You get what you pay for is not always true by any means. Many times you get a gun or other item that exceeds all expectations for a whole lot less. And in my book, there is nothing wrong with that.I am not here to bash the Sig. It is a fine quality gun. Nor the Hellcat or any other gun. I only seek the truth. And I am hoping the best for the GX4. If it is successful it will be a win for all gun enthusiast. Ya gotta love competition.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

When a person takes a strong stance about something it's human nature to defend their point of view no matter what. Cars, Motorcycles, Guns, whatever. Sometimes it get's absurd. "I would rather be dead than own a Taurus." Wow! Posted right here I believe. I try to keep an open mind about things and not condemn something I have no personal experience with. It's my belief that Taurus has made a concentrated effort to produce a good, reliable firearm at lower cost than others in the market. The G2 Series pistols are reliable, accurate pistols. I don't own one but I've fired a few of them and couldn't find a down side except the trigger which took some getting used to. I bought a G3 so I could try one and see for myself what they were about. It's been six months now and quite a few rounds through it and I can't say anything bad about it. It's not replacing my CZ's, but I would have no issue carrying it. The TX22 Series took the .22 handgun market by storm. I have two and have shot the heck out of both of them. When a handgun outsells a major player's contemporary pistol (G44) by three to one there's a reason for that. My point here is not worship of Taurus, but evaluating each gun by it's merits not by a pre-conceived opinion of the maker.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> I get it that you hate a Taurus basher as you call it.
> I think it might be a reaction to the Taurus Fanboys posting Taurus commercials praising each new Taurus product as if they had stock in the company.
> With the other higher end pistols there is not the same reaction at all. It is almost like they need to get affirmation for buying a gun that many people have learned to avoid. My favorite LGS won't sell a Taurus or take one on trade, that tells me a lot.


What tells me a lot is that you don't see too many professionals using them. When it comes to a product that my life may depend on that's what I'm going to go with.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

You do not see Professionals using a lot of guns. Not sure that means much. At least not to me. And who knows what the future holds.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

All Steel construction,











[/QUOTE]
Although I've never been a range officer. I've spent my life working on mechanical devises, both cars and guns. I've own a wide variety of guns and tools. I've done 4 complete ground up auto restorations. In the beginning I've had tools, parts and fasteners break. I've learned my lesson and stay away from cheaply made products even though they may feel and look identical to their more expensive counterparts. If I'm going to be using something over and over again the last thing I'd want is for it to break when I least expect it. Especially if my life is on the line. 

I've spent God only knows how many hours with machinists and welders as it all goes with the territory. NOT ALL STEELS ARE THE SAME. There are different methods of processing it. Cheaper steels require less processing and are weaker. You wouldn't believe how many different grades steel that there are. There are over 150 different grades of stainless steel alone. Just because something is made of steel doesn't necessarily mean that it will hold up. In order to manufacture a product at a considerably lower price something has got to give. I doubt very much that Taurus has come up with some kind of magic formula to avoid that. Otherwise all of the other manufacturers would be rushing out to copy it.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

desertman said:


> All Steel construction,


Although I've never been a range officer. I've spent my life working on mechanical devises, both cars and guns. I've own a wide variety of guns and tools. I've done 4 complete ground up auto restorations. In the beginning I've had tools, parts and fasteners break. I've learned my lesson and stay away from cheaply made products even though they may feel and look identical to their more expensive counterparts. If I'm going to be using something over and over again the last thing I'd want is for it to break when I least expect it. Especially if my life is on the line.

I've spent God only knows how many hours with machinists and welders as it all goes with the territory. NOT ALL STEELS ARE THE SAME. There are different methods of processing it. Cheaper steels require less processing and are weaker. You wouldn't believe how many different grades steel that there are. There are over 150 different grades of stainless steel alone. Just because something is made of steel doesn't necessarily mean that it will hold up. In order to manufacture a product at a considerably lower price something has got to give. I doubt very much that Taurus has come up with some kind of magic formula to avoid that. Otherwise all of the other manufacturers would be rushing out to copy it.
[/QUOTE]
How does the steel in a Taurus GX4 differ from the steel in a CZ P-01 or a Colt 1911 Series 70? Not being a smart azz, would like to know.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> You do not see Professionals using a lot of guns. Not sure that means much. At least not to me. And who knows what the future holds.


Well let me put it to you this way. Someone in law enforcement or the military stands a much better chance than the average civilian of having to use a firearm in defense of their lives. There's got to be a reason why they are not equipping themselves with Taurus products? I also do not know of too many law enforcement officers that don't practice on a regular basis. Maybe there are but they'd be crazy not to. Not only for their own safety but for the safety of others around them.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Will Taurus build a product in the Furture to be offered for Bid. I know many cops. And many of them do not even like to shoot, and many are downright lousy. Many just carry what the department issues. But this is NOT about past Taurus, This is about new products that are now coming out by them. I know some folks want to look for every way in the world to not accept the fact that the New Products will be quality, but you are going to have to come up with a lot more than what a cop or other professional carries. The GX4 is not a duty gun. Never said it was. What other brands do cops not carry? There are many quality guns out there and NO they do not carry all of them. Many manufacturers do not even want to get in the GOV bid game. I do not blame them.I just recently talked to one cop. He says he goes once a month. And complained about buying his own ammo. I use to go once a week. I own great reliable guns that cops do not carry. Why in the world would I care what they carry? I don't,


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Tangof said:


> Although I've never been a range officer. I've spent my life working on mechanical devises, both cars and guns. I've own a wide variety of guns and tools. I've done 4 complete ground up auto restorations. In the beginning I've had tools, parts and fasteners break. I've learned my lesson and stay away from cheaply made products even though they may feel and look identical to their more expensive counterparts. If I'm going to be using something over and over again the last thing I'd want is for it to break when I least expect it. Especially if my life is on the line.
> 
> I've spent God only knows how many hours with machinists and welders as it all goes with the territory. NOT ALL STEELS ARE THE SAME. There are different methods of processing it. Cheaper steels require less processing and are weaker. You wouldn't believe how many different grades steel that there are. There are over 150 different grades of stainless steel alone. Just because something is made of steel doesn't necessarily mean that it will hold up. In order to manufacture a product at a considerably lower price something has got to give. I doubt very much that Taurus has come up with some kind of magic formula to avoid that. Otherwise all of the other manufacturers would be rushing out to copy it.


How does the steel in a Taurus GX4 differ from the steel in a CZ P-01 or a Colt 1911 Series 70? Not being a smart azz, would like to know.
[/QUOTE]
I don't know what grade of steel Taurus, Colt, CZ, HK, Sig, Walther, Beretta or any other manufacturer uses? Only they have the answer to that, and it may be a closely guarded secret? Although German made steel has had a very good reputation. But it's not so much the steel itself it's how it's processed. Is it poured into a mold and then machined or is it hammer forged? Molded or cast steel is obviously easier to machine than hammer forged. Many times parts are made out of a solid block of hammer forged steel and take longer to machine. By the time that it's done 80% could have been machined away. That amount of waste adds to the cost of the part. They are a lot stronger than a cast part or a MIM (Metal Injection Molding) part. Carbon content also determines both the strength and cost of steel.

But my whole point in all of this and I'll repeat it again in order to manufacture a cheaper product something has to give. Having a gun fail at the worst possible time is not a chance that I am willing to take. I'm not trying to intentionally bash Taurus products, or those who buy them for what ever reasons they have. Taurus products are what they are. Let the buyer beware.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Will Taurus build a product in the Furture to be offered for Bid. I know many cops. And many of them do not even like to shoot, and many are downright lousy. Many just carry what the department issues. But this is NOT about past Taurus, This is about new products that are now coming out by them. I know some folks want to look for every way in the world to not accept the fact that the New Products will be quality, but you are going to have to come up with a lot more than what a cop or other professional carries. The GX4 is not a duty gun. Never said it was. What other brands do cops not carry? There are many quality guns out there and NO they do not carry all of them. Many manufacturers do not even want to get in the GOV bid game. I do not blame them.I just recently talked to one cop. He says he goes once a month. And complained about buying his own ammo. I use to go once a week. I own great reliable guns that cops do not carry. Why in the world would I care what they carry? I don't,


Oh forget it I'm done arguing, you're now just making excuses. You've missed my point entirely.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Thank you.Taurus entered into a very competitive market and each month see's more and more positive results of the Taurus. I doubt very seriously that they went into all of this to competitive market just put in a cheap steel that falls apart. We are seeing new Taurus guns now with thousands of rounds of ammo down range and hardly falling apart, on the contrary. They are lasting and they have proven to be extremely reliable. Absoultely nothing has shown otherwise. Where Taurus purchases their steel or any other could be the same place.
But a lower cost does NOT in any way mean a lessor quality gun or vice versa.
Some manufactures will make a dealer sign a contract that forbids going to a lower price. And the sucker that paid more did so with no true benefits. *Truth be told, many gun manufactures could very well sell for less. *
A lot of equations go into a price of gun other than steel.* Advertising is a huge expense*. So is the other company paying out more for advertising, or any other expenses not related to just steel? You can bet they are. And then there is this thing called Perceived value. Will people pay more? Again you darn right they will.

Example: I visited the Trane factory in Texas. Walked the entire assembly line from start to finish. Now this was when American Standard bought them out. Now the unit would go down the assembly line, and when it got to the very end, the units would go into two different directions. One would go left and get a Trane logo Grill and the other would go right and get a American Standard grill. Virtually the same exact product. Yet the Trane product would list for a minimum of $500 more!
For some people, no matter how much you tried to sell them the lower price and explain they were the same exact thing, they would pay the additional price.

Taurus had come out with a Product that is proving it can run with guns costing more. And this hurts the pride of many. That is just life. I bought the GX4 not because of the Price, I bought it for the quality, the way it shoots, the awesome grip that fits my hand so well. The fact that it already has proven to be ultra reliable is a big bonus.
Taurus has taken a giant leap into this fierce competive market and and coming out on top and a whole lot of people do not like this. And something tell me, The New Taurus is just beginning.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have to admit the Taurus post's are guaranteed to liven up the Forums. I bought a number of Taurus guns prior to 1990 and have not had problem one with any of them yet. Revolver's and Semi-Autos. Skip the whole interim between then and 2019 when I bought a TX22. Yes, almost thirty years when Taurus produced some really bad guns and worse Customer Service. Now I have three Taurus gun's of recent manufacture that have had no problems whatsoever. So I have to say my purchases from Taurus have always been positive. I can truly say I have never had a problem with Taurus guns for forty





















years.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> Another winner from Taurus? It's seems the Hated Taurus company strikes again. The early reviews are all positive for the sub compact GX4. High capacity and low profile. Also about $150.00 to $200.00 cheaper than the P365, Hellcat, and Glock offerings. Time will tell, but if it's as good as the G2, G3, and TX22 models it will sell fast. I own the G3 and two TX22's and I'll give the guns a personal thumbs up.
> View attachment 19801
> View attachment 19802


I don't have the GX4, but yes, I hear it is doing pretty good so far.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Let's all go out and buy one. The problem is that I have guns that are reliable, accurate, have great CS backing them up, and I already have thousands of rounds downrange with them. 
Why in the world would a person gamble on a new model from a company that "is trying" to do better.
I am truly tired of the regular predictable praise for the latest Taurus offering with the compulsory knock on the Glock o Sig products.
I am done.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a Hellcat so I'm not in the market for another sub compact but people looking to save a couple hundred buck's are probably looking at this pretty hard. Who knows? I only fired a Friends G2C and two others that worked well, so no real judgement. I do have two TX22's that have fired thousands of rounds and are great. One G3 that has fired 250 rounds that has no faults and is a pretty handy gun all around. I'm a CZ guy for carry, but I'm not adverse to buying other guns. I wouldn't condemn or praise the GX4. I haven't even handled one. Hickock 45 seems to think it's a good gun and a lot of people put stock in his evaluations. I prefer my own hands on before I post what I think. From my own experience the Taurus TX22 out of the box is head and shoulders above the Glock 44 for what that's worth. Just an example. Taurus has produced some real trash. They also have made some real winners. If I judged a company by their failures I would never have bought a Ruger after the 9MM American experience I had.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

deleted


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Ever since SIG broke new ground with the P365, everyone had to follow suit. I have a M2.0 S&W Shield 9, with night sights, and when I held the new Plus, I could have cared less. Yes, it holds more rounds than my 2.0, but what am I really expecting to do here? The idea of getting into a gun fight at all is not very high up on my list, and if I were to be unfortunately involved in one, I seriously doubt I would use the eight round mag, and my backup eight round mag too...I would be in deep doo-doo at that point.

Taurus is doing good with their latest offerings, no doubt about it, but the GX4 and all the others that have followed suit, are just doing it because SIG did. Also, like someone said above, I really don't need another 9mm sub-compact...I prefer, actually, a larger gun for it's ability to be manipulated easier. JMHO.

I would think that Taurus has done another good job here, with this newest addition, but I can't see getting one, or any other teeny tiny 9.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The balance between perfect concealment (very small pistol) and having a reliable and accurate pistol with adequate capacity do not have to be mutually exclusive.
I live where open carry is O.K. 
I try to be polite and discrete.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Ever since SIG broke new ground with the P365, everyone had to follow suit. I have a M2.0 S&W Shield 9, with night sights, and when I held the new Plus, I could have cared less. Yes, it holds more rounds than my 2.0, but what am I really expecting to do here? The idea of getting into a gun fight at all is not very high up on my list, and if I were to be unfortunately involved in one, I seriously doubt I would use the eight round mag, and my backup eight round mag too...I would be in deep doo-doo at that point.
> 
> Taurus is doing good with their latest offerings, no doubt about it, but the GX4 and all the others that have followed suit, are just doing it because SIG did. Also, like someone said above, I really don't need another 9mm sub-compact...I prefer, actually, a larger gun for it's ability to be manipulated easier. JMHO.
> 
> I would think that Taurus has done another good job here, with this newest addition, but I can't see getting one, or any other teeny tiny 9.


I agree. I was gifted a Springfield Arms Hellcat and ley me say it's a very nice pistol. Good grip and trigger, very good sights, and 13 plus 1 is certainly adequate. I just don't find myself carrying it that often. I don't do pocket carry and IWB carry I find uncomfortable and slow. Open carry here and I'm covered for concealed by LEOSA so "printing" or being spotted carrying is not a concern. I just feel better with a CZ Compact or .45 OWB. I have carried the Hellcat IWB for a a back up gun, but that's rare. I'm sure people that need or prefer more concealment find these guns perfect, but when I start reading about how this one is 1/8th of an inch shorter and .5 oz. lighter I wonder why that's so important.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats, but I'll stick with Glocks and my Shield.


Still sticking with the Shield. I have an original Shield, and I just ordered the 4" version


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Jeb Stuart said:


> My favorite EDC in 9mm will always be the Kahr CM9. At 15oz. I love the striker fired DAO, Kahr Trigger. And I do not want a double stack, I much prefer the simplistic of the Single stack. If others feel they need more ammo that is fine with me, however I do need more. And I shoot it with complete competency. And if the Gun Gods came down and said all I could carry was a snub nose revolver, than that would not bother me one bit.Actually this summer the Keltec P32 will get plenty of EDC.


Cool beans Jeb! Rocking the .32 Auto!


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

deleted


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

That's Cool.


----------



## nextcity (8 mo ago)

Jeb Stuart said:


> First of all I have never owned a Taurus. But one thing I do not buy into is all the Taurus Bashing. As a Range Officer for many years at my club, I have never seen the nonsense as posted by the bashers. Now I find it disgusting to see bashing going on by the same people all the time. Look at the new GX4. Nothing about it does not show quality build. Nothing.
> I really like the way Taurus did the features of this gun. *Very streamline*, without bulky take down or slide stop. I like the way the did the grip and take down. Personally would not want a Sig without a safety, but the new Taurus appears to have a better *EDC flat trigge*r and I like the double strike feature. *Interchangeable Back-strap* and I like the *indexing pad*. Come with either two *10 rd or 11 round mags both fit the gun the same *without any difference in length. Bravo to them for this. I would love to shoot one. Seems like Taurus has done some homework. *Bravo to them.*
> Looking forward to shooting and comparing. If the G4 is not as snappy as the Sig, it will be a winner! I am NOT a believer in a high capacity small Micro 9mm. But right now, after testing the Sig 365 with a group of 5 people shooting it at my club for 1,000 rds, I would most definately go with the Taurus. Every review I have seen so far as given it stellar reviews. And totally reliable right out of the box. Just that alone is better than the Sig which had HOST of Problems. Not to mention the grip to receiver distance and space on the Sig is ridiculous narrow. Especially given the fact that a off hand grip is a tremendous aid in shooting the gun. It looks like Sig is Over Rated and the Tauras a hell of a good deal at this point. And the cost is fantastic for a gun built like this.
> 
> ...


The GX4 does not have


Jeb Stuart said:


> First of all I have never owned a Taurus. But one thing I do not buy into is all the Taurus Bashing. As a Range Officer for many years at my club, I have never seen the nonsense as posted by the bashers. Now I find it disgusting to see bashing going on by the same people all the time. Look at the new GX4. Nothing about it does not show quality build. Nothing.
> I really like the way Taurus did the features of this gun. *Very streamline*, without bulky take down or slide stop. I like the way the did the grip and take down. Personally would not want a Sig without a safety, but the new Taurus appears to have a better *EDC flat trigge*r and I like the double strike feature. *Interchangeable Back-strap* and I like the *indexing pad*. Come with either two *10 rd or 11 round mags both fit the gun the same *without any difference in length. Bravo to them for this. I would love to shoot one. Seems like Taurus has done some homework. *Bravo to them.*
> Looking forward to shooting and comparing. If the G4 is not as snappy as the Sig, it will be a winner! I am NOT a believer in a high capacity small Micro 9mm. But right now, after testing the Sig 365 with a group of 5 people shooting it at my club for 1,000 rds, I would most definately go with the Taurus. Every review I have seen so far as given it stellar reviews. And totally reliable right out of the box. Just that alone is better than the Sig which had HOST of Problems. Not to mention the grip to receiver distance and space on the Sig is ridiculous narrow. Especially given the fact that a off hand grip is a tremendous aid in shooting the gun. It looks like Sig is Over Rated and the Tauras a hell of a good deal at this point. And the cost is fantastic for a gun built like this.
> 
> ...


The GX4 does not have second strike capability.


----------



## Maxwellma (Sep 26, 2021)

I have a TORO model with CT 1550 red dot, 3000 rds down range not an issue.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I bought the gun and dedicated myself to putting 1,000 rds through it, which I just did. All kinds of ammo. I was really expecting some kind of failure. Especially from some of the cheap reloads. Nada, gun has run with total perfection. I have already purchased 8 mags, a red dot, a Toro slide for $149.00, Xtra recoil springs and 4 holsters (2 are awaiting delivery). and a night sight that I love, the Nightfishon. I have just about every night sight out there on other gun, but really like this one.
I will lay off the shooting of the GX4 for a while and get back to shooting some of my other guns. One thing I have found out is that the GX4 is so easy to shoot, you can transition from any gun to it and do well.
I like to keep up with my DAO skills and will be shooting those for awhile. And a whole lot of 22.cal. Already thinking of a new Taurus, but just cannot make up my mind on which one.


----------

